# مقابلة في شركة silvertech dubai ارجو المساعدة؟؟



## الفتحاوي (2 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء
اخوكم مهندس ميكاترونكس خريج جديد من شهر حزيران ولحتى الان لم اجد وظيفة
الحمدالله 
كلمتني شركة silvertech dubai لعمل مقابلة الاسبوع القادم فارجو منكم مساعدتي بذكر انواع الاسئلة التي تسأل وكيف اتصرف في المقابلة لان هذه اول مقابلة لي :81::81::81:
ارجو منكم المساعدة والله يجزاكم كل خير


----------



## سالم السيد (3 أكتوبر 2012)

لو سمحت انا اسمي سالم مهندس كهرباء خريج جديد من الاردن ايضا اتصلت بي الشركة اريد ان اسالك هل لديك خبرة ؟ واين نعيش في اي دولة واين المقابلة سوف تكون واذا كان عندك فكرة عن الراتب انتظرك


----------

